# Good not-so-scary Halloween movies for party?



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

I need some idea for non-so-scary movies to show for my Halloween party. I am going to have a scary movie playing in one room and a less scary one in another room for people who don't want to be too scared (and for the few kids who are attending.) 
I have a bunch of old horror movies on DVD but I have a feeling they won't like those. I don't want something cheesy or really slow.
I also don't want to show something that everyone has seen already so Tim Burton movies are pretty much out, and most recent animated movies too.

The ones I thought of were The Nightmare Room Camp Nowhere (an RL Stine TV special) and The Witches but I am not sure if the teenagers/adults coming will like those...

Any ideas for good Halloween movies or good but not that scary horror movies?


----------



## greeneyes3131 (Oct 5, 2010)

What about Jennifer's Body, it's kind of creepy but mostly teen like horror and somewhat cheesy


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

I would NOT put Jennifer's Body on if you are going to have children present. There are several (and a couple recent) threads that give lots of movie ideas that are suitable for both teens and kids. Try doing a quick search.

A few off the top of my head are:

Hocus Pocus
Nightmare Before Christmas
Corpse Bride
Coraline


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

greeneyes3131 said:


> What about Jennifer's Body, it's kind of creepy but mostly teen like horror and somewhat cheesy


I'm looking for something that is not rated R. 'Jennifer's Body' is too gory and raunchy for the kids.




mommyto3 said:


> A few off the top of my head are:
> 
> Hocus Pocus
> Nightmare Before Christmas
> ...




Thanks but as I said, Tim Burton movies are out... 
I considered Hocus Pocus but I think most people have seen that too and it is maybe a little too silly for the teens/adults to be interested.


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

mommyto3 said:


> I would NOT put Jennifer's Body on if you are going to have children present. There are several (and a couple recent) threads that give lots of movie ideas that are suitable for both teens and kids. Try doing a quick search.
> 
> A few off the top of my head are:
> 
> ...


Great Suggestions. 

I'll add....

The Little Vampire
Goonies 
It's the Great Pumpkin, Charlie Brown
Garfield's Halloween Adventure
Beetlejuice
Casper
ET
SpongeBob Squarepants: Halloween
Any of the Harry Potter Movies
Any of the Twighlight Movies


----------



## Calloween (Mar 8, 2009)

pet sematary


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

How about the Halloweentown movies?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Monster Squad

Wallace and Gromit's Curse of the Wererabbit (I LOVE this movie!)

The classic Universal monsters: Dracula, Frankenstein, Bride of Frankenstein... 

Night of the Comet (zombie movie, but with a 80s twist, so cheesy but fun!)

The Abbot and Costello movies: Hold That Ghost, ...meet Frankenstein/Meet The Mummy - those are all fun.

The Addams Family movies.

Beetlejuice

Hellboy

Ghostbusters

Mad Monster Party

Tremors (the first one  )

The Ghost and Mr. Chicken


----------



## taichi16 (Oct 13, 2010)

Don't forget Disney's Haunted Mansion!


----------



## LadyRohan (Oct 20, 2010)

Poltergiest?


----------



## johnny807 (Apr 7, 2009)

Steven Kings 'IT'. 'Goosebumps' are good kids movies.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Little shop of Horrors. 

I've introduced more kids to horror with that movie...(that'll teach em to have me babysit...)


----------



## HauntedHorror (Aug 8, 2006)

UnOrthodOx said:


> Little shop of Horrors.
> 
> I've introduced more kids to horror with that movie...(that'll teach em to have me babysit...)


Which version?


----------

